# Commercial Conduit Requirements



## drwiltse77

I need some help as I am not as up on the NEC as I should be. I have a contractor telling me that he can install wiring in a new Institutional occupancy that is not protected by conduit. The commercial plans examiner for the Town has asked me for my opinion. Can anyone point me to the right code section in the NEC where wiring is required to be in conduit, or is this contractor correct? Help please....


----------



## cda

welcome

what kind of institutional???

hospital

nursing home

jail

assisted living wood const???

how many floors and type of const???

what year NEC are you under


----------



## drwiltse77

cda said:
			
		

> welcomewhat kind of institutional???
> 
> hospital
> 
> nursing home
> 
> jail
> 
> assisted living wood const???
> 
> how many floors and type of const???
> 
> what year NEC are you under


Assisted living / nursing home with wood construction. Single story.


----------



## drwiltse77

Concrete block wall with wood studs inside to be more specific. Classified as Type V according to Building Dept.


----------



## cda

Not nec much either

But may be legal

This is the building plans examiner and not fire??

Just give the thread a little time and you will get an answer


----------



## drwiltse77

Sorry, 2011 NEC. The building official called me (Fire Marshal) and asked if I knew off the top of my head.


----------



## cda

Is there an electrician in the house??

Everyone gone for the 4th already???


----------



## Dennis

What kind of wiring is he installing.  MC is not in conduit.....  if he is talking about thhn then it must be in conduit. It may be that NM is allowed in the structure but that would be a building code as to what type of structure the building is classified as.  Look at 334.10


----------



## Dennis

Art. 334.10 allows NM in Type V construction however the nm is not allowed in drop ceilings-- 334.12(A)(2)


----------



## cda

Is there an electrician in the house??


----------



## Dennis

cda said:
			
		

> Is there an electrician in the house??


Boy that's a low blow...LOL


----------



## cda

Dennis said:
			
		

> Boy that's a low blow...LOL


Sorry do not know much about nec

Except keep it between you and live wires


----------



## Builder Bob

The problem with NM cable is the ability to have insulated equipment grounding conductor as required for health care areas.Art 517.13(B)


----------



## cda

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> The problem with NM cable is the ability to have insulated equipment groundung conductor as required for health care areas.Art 517.13(B)


just wonder if total assisted living, seems like I have seen wire ran with out conduit


----------



## rnapier

Assisted living is not considered a health care facility and as such would not have to meet NEC 517 but a nursing home is a health care facility.

From NEC

Health Care Facilities. Buildings or portions of buildings in which medical, dental, psychiatric, nursing, obstetrical,

or surgical care are provided. Health care facilities include, but are not limited to, hospitals, nursing homes,

limited care facilities, clinics, medical and dental offices, and ambulatory care centers, whether permanent or movable.


----------



## BSSTG

cda said:
			
		

> just wonder if total assisted living, seems like I have seen wire ran with out conduit


Can't have NM in a health care facility. No insulated ground. Other cable types are allowed if meeting the criteria of 517.13. All wiring must be in metal encased armor or conduit suitable and the conduit systems or armor must be listed as suitable as being equipment ground per 250.118. No PVC allowed. Not all MC cable is suitable for this purpose either. You've got to check the listing on the box. See 225.118 (10).

BSSTG


----------



## fiddler

Nm would be allowed except in patient care areas and  drop ceilings.


----------



## cda

Drwiltse77. So what did you decide????


----------

